# Calcium Leisure Battery?????



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have read from various sources that Calcium batteries require a higher charge rate than other lead/acid batteries. My vans PMS and charger is very basic with no facility to select different battery types. The only info I can find about my on board charger is this:-

Output voltage. Float mode, 13.6v DC + or - 1%

Absorption mode, 14.5v DC + or - 1%

Can anyone tell me if this is sufficient to fully charge a Calcium battery ?

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you mean Lead-Acid batteries with Calcium added, then the charger will be fine.

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> If you mean Lead-Acid batteries with Calcium added, then the charger will be fine.
> 
> Peter


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DEAL-PAIR...g9XaSEW&campid=5337568402&customid=2547436015

The link above is the sort of battery that I was thinking of Peter. Originally posted by Kev (Kev n Liz) I thought it looked a good deal but got a bit confused when I read up about it because of the suggestion that they need a higher charge.

Thanks for your input, I was hoping that you would be along. By the way which batteries do you use? I think you posted that info some time ago but I can't find the relevant thread.

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing special, we have regular sealed Lead-Acid in the trailer, with solar and mains charging, the Mercedes has AGM batteries with solar and mains chargers.

We are in Holland right now, Camping Eldorado at Plasmolen.

Looking after the batteries will be repaid with good life and performance. Sometimes you'll do better with a cheap battery and a good charger setup. 

Peter


----------

